# Windows 7 BSOD



## Wubble (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi. 

I got a new computer a few weeks ago, and there's been coming bluescreens the whole time. 

Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
System is only a few weeks old
OS was installed 2-3 days ago.
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE 3.2Ghz
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 5850
Motherboard: Gigabyte 770TA-UD3
Power Supply: OCZ StealthXStream 600W

Here's the texts that was on the bluescreens(two of them)

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time you've seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Disable or uninstall any anti-virus, disk defragmentation or backup utilities. Check your hard drive configuration, 
and check for any updated drivers. Run CHKDSK /F to check for hard drive corruption, and then restart your computer.

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x00000024 (0x00000000001904FB, 0xFFFFF880031856E8, 0xFFFFF88003184F40, 0xFFFFF80002E5EDD9)

Collecting data for crash dump ...
Initializing disk for crash dump ...
Beginning dump of physical memory.
Dumping physical memory to disk: 100
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system admin or technical support group for further assistance.

and 

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the Stop message, disable to driver or check with
the manufacturer for driver updates. Try changing video adapters.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. 
If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select 
Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode.

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x0000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF88004BC4152, 0xFFFFF88005FD39E8, 0xFFFFF88005FD3240)

*** atpmdag.sys - Address FFFFF880004BC4152 base at FFFFF88004833000, dateStamp 4B68F9C4

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

STOP: 0x00000024

run 
chkdsk /f

i would be running a quality 750w psu


----------



## Wubble (Feb 18, 2010)

I ran the chkdsk thing now, and actually got a bluescreen when the computer restarted.

You think the PSU could be the problem? What sort of PSU would you recommend for me?  Any 750W, or a specific brand?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you can please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html
I 'am including a little info on your error codes
0x0000007E: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
(Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
A system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch. There are numerous individual causes for this problem, including hardware incompatibility, a faulty device driver or system service, or some software issues. Check Event Viewer (EventVwr.msc) for additional information.


0x00000024: NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
(Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
A problem occurred within NTFS.SYS, the driver file that allows the system to read and write to NTFS file system drives. There may be a physical problem with the disk, or an Interrupt Request Packet (IRP) may be corrupted. Other common causes include heavy hard drive fragmentation, heavy file I/O, problems with some types of drive-mirroring software, or some antivirus software. I suggest running ChkDsk or ScanDisk as a first step; then disable all file system filters such as virus scanners, firewall software, or backup utilities. Check the file properties of NTFS.SYS to ensure it matches the current OS or SP version. Update all disk, tape backup, CD-ROM, or removable device drivers to the most current versions.


----------



## Wubble (Feb 18, 2010)

Which step in the posting instructions did I miss? 

for the describing it in detail, there's not much describing to do. it happens randomly.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

The bugchecks from the 10 dumps are all over the map, indicating unknown hardware failure.

```
[font=lucida console]  
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88004bc4152, fffff88005fd39e8, fffff88005fd3240}
Probably caused by : atipmdag.sys ( atipmdag+391152 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff880031856e8, fffff88003184f40, fffff80002e5edd9}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsDeleteFcb+32e )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80003272aab, fffff88008203020, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!EtwpSendNoReplyReply+1b )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {fffffa7f861490cc, 2, 1, fffffa8006149088}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1A, {31, fffffa800532c830, fffff88002a63000, fffff8a007a1655f}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+6378 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8000316b67c, fffff88008d72080, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+20 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002cc5441, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiPromoteNode+21 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 3B, {c0000096, fffff80002c7c266, fffff88008a5ff90, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SwapContext_PatchXRstor+80 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 10E, {24, fffff8a007a19190, fffff8a00a886080, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::DestroyOneAllocation+28c )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, fffff80002c46c5f}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeSetEventBoostPriority+3f )
.[/font]
```
`

I don't at this time see any drivers out of place or any that should be updates. One question... what is this - what is it's function?

```
NEC Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver
```
One of the bugchecks was 0x24 - NTFS file system; another involved ATI video.

Run hard drive diagnostics --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

Are any partitions locked or encrypted?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb 22 08:10:33.187 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:28.498
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atipmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atipmdag.sys
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88004bc4152, fffff88005fd39e8, fffff88005fd3240}
Probably caused by : atipmdag.sys ( atipmdag+391152 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Feb 21 20:15:28.316 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:12:36.018
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff880031856e8, fffff88003184f40, fffff80002e5edd9}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsDeleteFcb+32e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Feb 21 15:02:05.345 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:09:23.046
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80003272aab, fffff88008203020, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!EtwpSendNoReplyReply+1b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Feb 21 12:52:01.910 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:29:48.612
BugCheck D1, {fffffa7f861490cc, 2, 1, fffffa8006149088}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Feb 21 10:21:09.383 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:12.695
BugCheck 1A, {31, fffffa800532c830, fffff88002a63000, fffff8a007a1655f}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+6378 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_31
PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 20 13:09:52.490 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:20:56.191
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8000316b67c, fffff88008d72080, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+20 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 20 11:48:11.913 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:33:04.614
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002cc5441, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiPromoteNode+21 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  lsass.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 20 09:14:26.473 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:52.784
BugCheck 3B, {c0000096, fffff80002c7c266, fffff88008a5ff90, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SwapContext_PatchXRstor+80 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  GameOverlayUI.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 20 08:37:06.480 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:23:53.791
BugCheck 10E, {24, fffff8a007a19190, fffff8a00a886080, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::DestroyOneAllocation+28c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10e_24
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb 19 20:38:24.827 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:07.529
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, fffff80002c46c5f}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeSetEventBoostPriority+3f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
.[/font]
```


----------



## Wubble (Feb 18, 2010)

> One question... what is this - what is it's function?


I actually don't know it's function. It was installed with the rest of the motherboard drivers. Is it messing things up?



> Run hard drive diagnostics --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/hard...utilities.html


 I don't have permission to access that page



> Are any partitions locked or encrypted?


Nope, nothing should be locked or encrypted.



> The bugchecks from the 10 dumps are all over the map, indicating unknown hardware failure.


Could this be caused by a too small PSU? I'm borrowing a 700W PSU from a friend tomorrow, so maybe that will fix things


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have access to this one

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## Wubble (Feb 18, 2010)

I got an error, on both the quick and extended test.

Test Option: QUICK TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD5000AAKS-00V1A0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WCAWF0764331 
Firmware Number: 05.01D05 
Capacity: 500.11 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: FAIL 
Test Error Code: 11-Cable Test::Write sector error! 
Test Time: 15:14:59, February 23, 2010 


Test Option: EXTENDED TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD5000AAKS-00V1A0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WCAWF0764331 
Firmware Number: 05.01D05 
Capacity: 500.11 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: FAIL 
Test Error Code: 11-Cable Test::Write sector error! 
Test Time: 15:15:40, February 23, 2010 

the SMART disk info thing passed on everything.

It's a Western Digital Cavier Blue disk.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the only solution i found posted for this was a bios update


----------



## Wubble (Feb 18, 2010)

So all I need is a bios update, and it will be fixed?

I'm on my laptop atm, I'll do it later on 

thanks for the help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't know that was the only solution posted from dozens of posts on the same problem

it is not something i would have thought of to fix the problem


----------



## Wubble (Feb 18, 2010)

I will give it a try later on, and get myself a bigger PSU as well. It's actually having trouble starting up when all the fans are connected, so I think the problem just might be the PSU.


----------

